
Entrepreneur claims to have undergone renegade anti-aging gene therapy - rfjedwards
http://www.technologyreview.com/news/542371/a-tale-of-do-it-yourself-gene-therapy/
======
webmaven
No controls, no pre-clinical studies (much less clinical studies), and no
documentation of the procedure itself. Pardon me if I don't sign up as a
client or customer of BioViva anytime soon.

